# Tipping and Lyft



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

How many Lyft drivers go back and lower their ratings on pax who haven't tipped after several hours? Especially in extreme circumstances.. long trips, multi stops ..etcetera.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Why would you rate them lower for long trips? That's where you make the most money. Multiple stops? I don't make any stops except to drop off.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Not worth my time to try to remember or note down who tipped and who not.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I wouldn’t frown on the practice of downrating a passenger- especially if the driver did a long airport trip, carried heavy luggage, or made special accommodations such as waiting at a grocery store or drive-thru and/or was promised a tip and then didn’t receive a tip...that’s very rude.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I will downrate REALLY SHORT RIDES that make me wait close to the 5 minute timer, to go less than 2km and do not tip.

(You know that the PAX is just using a promo code / discount that brings the LYFT-fare below bus-fare. The least they could do is kick $0.50-$1.00 my way for the trouble...)


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

With lyft you have 24 hours to review/rate passengers- so it's easy to go back and review those rides that should have tipped. seems that with uber, you have to rate immediately. I give passengers every opportunity to show up, and if they don't, well then I do what I can to make them more aware.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I usually wait till the next morning and 1 star any airport trip with no tip. Frankly an airport trip with no tip is a loser because I’m deadheading the 10 to 15 leaving the airport as waiting there in queue is worse 

Also short rides less than cancel fee with no tip also get lowered to 4. Trips with stops too. The usual pain in the neck rides.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

If I popped my trunk and there is no tip it is a one star.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't rate riders based on tipping. But, I also don't do long trips unless is a lux type. Also, I would only do a regular ride if it has at least $8+ PT. Otherwise not profitable. Not in the business of subsidizing rides nor supporting a platform. That's just my humble opinion.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Why would you rate them lower for long trips? That's where you make the most money. Multiple stops? I don't make any stops except to drop off.


With the rates being well under a dollar per mile (may be higher in your market), long trips aren't worth it.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I do that for many reasons including tipping.


----------

